# Vendors open during the holidays



## Vapegilius995 (13/12/16)

I'm running out and definitely wont make it to January 
Ill only be able to order after the 15th (pay day)
I know a lot of online suppliers are closing for the holidays so was wondering if anyone has an idea who's still open before the 20th 

(I'm in Bloem so I don't know any Local DIY suppliers just viking and they don't do DIY)


----------



## Anneries (13/12/16)

Hi @Vapegilius995 

another post already opened, you can view it here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/festive-season-opening-times-vape-vendors.t31823/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

